# سياحة الألكترونية في معالم ثالث أجمل مدن العالم؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (20 أغسطس 2009)

احتلت كندا وللمرة السادسة علي التوالي المركز الأول من بين 175 دولة من حيث الرقي ونوعية الحياة ، ويشمل ذلك مجالات الصحة والتعليم والمال. وقد جاء ذلك في إحصائية الأمم المتحدة


تقع مدينة فانكوفر (VANCOUVER) في مقاطعة برتش كولومبيا (BRITISH COLUMBIA) 







يرتكز اقتصاد المقاطعة علي مواردها الطبيعية ، وبالدرجة الأولي علي غاباتها الشاسعة والتي تغطي قرابة ال 56% من إجمالي مساحة المقاطعة. تغطي منتجات المقاطعة من ورق وأخشاب …الخ ما يقارب النصف من احتياجات كندا كلها. 

يعتبر قطاع السياحة ثاني أكبر مورد لاقتصاد المقاطعة. يزور المقاطعة كل عام قرابة 15 مليون سائح. وتبلغ مساحة المنتزهات بالمقاطعة إجمالا 5 ملايين فدان ، وتبقي سلسلة جبال الروكي (Rocky Mountains) أكبر معلم سياحي بالمقاطعة. أما ساحل المقاطعة بشواطئه، وطرق رياضة المشي علي الأقدام، ومستعمرات الفنانين، والحيوانات البرية، ومشاهدة الحيتان، يعتبر أيضا من أبرز المعالم السياحية بالمقاطعة.

في عام 1995 حصلت مدينة فانكوفر علي الميدالية الفضية للمرتبة الثانية من بين 118 دولة علي أساس الحياة المعيشية والبيئة، جاء ذلك في إصدار لمنظمة Corporate Resources Group السويسرية في جنيف

كما انها مصنفه من افضل 10 مدن بالعالم يمكن العيش فيها

أعلنت شركة إستشارات للموارد البشرية ، ويليام م. مارسار في إستطلاع سنوي أن مدينة فانكوفر الكنديةهي أفضل مدن العالم التي يرغب الناس العيش فيها العام الماضي

تطل مدينة فانكوفر على المحيط الهادي الكندي , وكانت مجرد غابات قبل أن يصلها المستكشف البريطاني جيمس كوك (James ****) في العام 1778 وتوافد الناس على هذه المدينة بغية البحث عن الذهب , كانت فانكوفر تابعة للتاج البريطاني قبل أن تنضم للإتحاد الكندي في عام 1867 ويصل عدد سكانها الآن قرابة المليونين نسمة
وهي في غرب كندا بالقرب من مدينة سياتل الامريكيه

جوها بارد وأنسب أوقات السنة لزيارتها يكون صيفا حيث معدل درجات الحرارة 24 درجة مئوية وتوقيتها 8- عن توقيت جرينتش

أجمل مناطق الجذب السياحي في مدينة فانكوفر: 

(1) حديقة الكائنات البحرية 

وبها عروض أسود البحر والدلافين والحيتان القاتلة كل يوم و فيها عدد كبير من الكائنات البحرية الغريبة

[2) البرج المركزي 

ويقع في قلب مدينة فانكوفر و منه يمكن مشاهدة ناطحات سحاب المدينة..

(3) Playdium 
مكان خيالي..يحتل مساحة 40000 قدم مربع وبه مرافق جذب مكونه من أكثر من مئتي لغز جسدي و ذهني...وتقريبا داخل مركز المدينة (يبعد عن المركز قرابة 15 دقيقة)

(4) حديقة ستانلي (Stanley Park) 

وهي أشهر حديقة في مدينة فانكوفر...معظم مساحتها للمشي في دروب بين الزهور والأشجار
كما ان هناك العديد من الاسواق مثل سوق مترو تاون اكبر مجمع في فانكوفر حيث يضم قرآبة 400 محل وهو فريد من نوعه والمتاحف والاماكن السياحيه




































حديقة حيوانات فانكوفر
Vancouver Zoo

أوقات عمل الحديقة:
من الساعة 9صباحً الي الساعة 7 مساًء

سعر الدخول للحديقة هو :
13 دولار لمن فوق 16سنة
10 دولار لمن هم اصغر من ذلك.

هذا القطار اللي ينقلك داخل الحديقةوبين أرجائها









برج مركز هاربور
Harbour Centre Tower







اعلى نقطة في البرج تبلغ حدود 200متر و فيها مطعم و مكامن للتمتع بمشاهده اغلب مناطق وسط فانكوفر و المناطق المحيطةبها.

البرج مفتوح للزوار بين الساعة 8:30 صباحاً الي الساعة 10:30مساً
الدخول للبرج يكلف مبلغ 10 دولار للبالغين.
و 7 دولا للصغار.


اكبر مجمع سينما في مدينة فانكوفر ،
سلفر ستي (Silver City)







وهذه ايضا بعض صور الطبيعة في VANCOUVER:





















حقاً انها مدينة تستحق العناء والسفر اليها....


يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (20 أغسطس 2009)

إلى الأعضاء الكرام .....
إليكم هذه الصور المختارة لفانكوفر 
جمعتها من النت 
آمل أن تحوز على استحسانكم 

بداية هذه الخريطة تبين موقع فانكوفر بالنسبة لكندا 






وهذه حديقة الملكة إليزابيث






وهذه المكتبة المركزية في فانكوفر 





















فندق الشيراتون 






فندق فيرمونت 






وهذه صورة جسر في المدينة






وهذه صورة معرض الفنون


----------



## اني بل (20 أغسطس 2009)

وأخيراً شاكرة لكم قضاء هذا الوقت وأتمنى أن يكون ممتعاًً واليكم الرابط

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/فانكوفر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى ليكى جورجينا على الصور والمعلومات المفيده​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2009)

أوقات عمل الحديقة:
من الساعة 9صباحً الي الساعة 7 مساًء

سعر الدخول للحديقة هو :
13 دولار لمن فوق 16سنة
10 دولار لمن هم اصغر من ذلك.



كويس يا جورجينا 

 اطمنت الان مش هادفه اكثر من 10 دولار

هههههههههههههههههههههه


كل الشكر الك على الموضوع الرائع  لقد

اتحفتينا بالموضوه


----------



## Ferrari (21 أغسطس 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

تسلم ايديك
​


----------

